

Strange Loop 2009 Keynote: Minimalism in Computing (Slides) - grosales
http://www.slideshare.net/al3x/strange-loop-2009-keynote-minimalism-in-computing

======
al3x
Flattered to see these on here, but the slides won't tell you much without the
accompanying talk. The video will be up on DZone before too long, along with
the rest of the great talks at Strange Loop 2009.

------
mmphosis
I viewed these slides three times. Click the Notes tab

------
bkudria
Looking forward to a video of the talk.

